

Potluck - social link sharing app from the creators of Branch - jacquesgt
https://www.potluck.it

======
jacquesgt
The founders have a post on Medium with more details:
[https://medium.com/p/6c2600e7bc38](https://medium.com/p/6c2600e7bc38)

